# Mirror Paint



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

On another thread "ceresone" mentioned mirror paint.

Can someone tell me about it.

Does it leave a clear reflective finish like a real mirror?

I have 2 old mirrors with a decorative cut edge but the reflective mirror backing is damaged and scratched.

Can these mirrors be restored with "mirror paint"?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I really don't think you'll get a mirror like finish using mirror paint. If you've ever used a metalic paint, you know it doesn't come out looking like a highly polished silver or gold. It's metalic alright, but dull looking.

If the mirrors have any value, you might try looking into having them resilvered by a pro. Most glass shops can do this or have it sent out to do.

If your adventurous and like to play with toxic chemicals you could do it yourself..................................
http://www.make-stuff.com/formulas/mirrors.html

Have you tried placing an inexpensive mirror behind these mirrors to see if that improves them? Some antique dealers will do this rather then resilvering (cheaper).


.


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

tallpines, I had some pieces of old furniture w/mirrors restored and they did fix my mirrors also. So you might try in your area someone who restores and check with them.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

On another post, And I dont know how to reference it, someone told me the name of it. Years ago, we could still buy a paint that DID leave a mirror finish, I'm hoping what I was told IS it.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I used to refinish and repair antiques, and one way my friend showed me to do, was to use Clorox bleach, which will often remove the old, scratched finish, then when it is all gone, put a cheapo mirror behind the antique one. Once it's in the frame, dresser, or whatever, you can't tell the difference. It doesn't always remove the finish, however, but worth a try. Do it outside, and watch that you don't get it on your clothing. Jan in Co


----------

